# Hashi marathoner. Any other runners out there?



## Hashiharrier (Jun 26, 2017)

Ran 6 full marathons in the past eight years, and 9 half marathons, countless 5 and 10 Ks I had started training for full marathon #7, when my endurance crashed. I had hives for three months, and gained 20 lbs in less than 4 months (more than I gained with my last pregnancy! ). Hashi diagnosis, went into hypo, got put on Levothyroxine. Doc said no marathons for at least year, which is good because I just did a 5K and had to stop and walk four times. (came in fourth place in my age group, though).

Im beginning to feel a bit more normal, hives held in check with some zytrec, although weight has not come off. Thats okay. Ive got time!

Im 52...other than the tiny dose of levothyroxine, all I've done is cut back on the running, and gave up gluten. I love the fact that I sleep for more than 5 hours a night. 8-10 hours...a total luxury! Love it!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why no marathons?

I'm not a marathoner but I am a runner. The best thing I did was to do as much as I could (in terms of exercise) so my meds were dialed in correctly. The more you do, the more meds you need.

What do your labs look like and when do you go back for repeat testing?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

No marathons but worked in large scale construction.

Sort of a mini marathon every day.

Very fast paced extremely physical work till my 50's when thyroid problems came to be.

I'm a lot better on thyroid hormone and I thank my stars for that but We'll never be the same again.

Still in construction but not as physical or fast paced anymore.

Don't let thyroid disease stop you from what you like to do.............


----------

